# Come on now this is gettin old



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a truck and a plow that I added this year. I live in the snow belt and have not used it once since December 12th. So now they say we are getting good event, all signs are there for it, plenty of moisture, just wait until that temperature drops. It is killing me, I want to plow so f'n bad. It feels like, your girl telling you tonights going to be the night, shes dressed up all sexy, looking real good. But no you wake up in the morning and nothing has changed.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

your like a kid at christmas! :waving: good to see someone with so much energy. that'll get you much work in the future.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

at least at christmas when you get up in the morning there is something there for you. It would be like waking up xmas morning and nothing being there.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They say the jet stream's flow has changed for the better for uspayup or worst for people who don't want snow:angry: . Maybe we can get some decent snow yet this season.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I like the title- disapointed to see where you went with the tread tho- 

I was expecting a complaint thread about all the inappropriate thread in the wrong forum complaining about the weather............


----------

